# Help Needed - TV Brackets



## Stosta (11/5/16)

Hi Guys,

So the other day my TV packed up. My friend has a 40" LED Samsung that he says I can have, only problem is that it doesn't have a stand. Now that's not a problem if I can find a bracket for it.

Did some online searching, and it seems that all these brackets are generic, and fit all and any TVs in a particular size range. 

Can anyone confirm this for me? Last thing I want is to have a decent TV just leaning up against the wall because I can't find a bracket for it!


----------



## Nailedit77 (11/5/16)

Stosta said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> So the other day my TV packed up. My friend has a 40" LED Samsung that he says I can have, only problem is that it doesn't have a stand. Now that's not a problem if I can find a bracket for it.
> 
> ...


Hey bud, I got one of these https://www.makro.co.za/electronics-and-gaming/ultra-link-32-48-tv-wall-bracket-258293EA for my Samsung 40" and its working perfectly

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (11/5/16)

Hey @Stosta ,

Most brackets will fit a range of TV' sizes.

The ellies brackets from builders, I can recommend. Ive only used them with JVC TV's, 55" and 52" took the same bracket.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (11/5/16)

Thanks @Sickboy77 and @KimVapeDashian , here's hoping I can line up some drilling correctly for once in my life! Never been an issue before as I don't look at the pictures on the wall, but my TV?! Might actually use a level this time


----------



## Nailedit77 (11/5/16)

Stosta said:


> Thanks @Sickboy77 and @KimVapeDashian , here's hoping I can line up some drilling correctly for once in my life! Never been an issue before as I don't look at the pictures on the wall, but my TV?! Might actually use a level this time


Lol, the bracket comes with a small level so you can align it properly

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (11/5/16)

How thick is the tv I. E model number? 
I have a picture frame mount (authentic samsung ) that cost me a small fortune just sitting in my garage.


----------



## Stosta (12/5/16)

Christos said:


> How thick is the tv I. E model number?
> I have a picture frame mount (authentic samsung ) that cost me a small fortune just sitting in my garage.


Its this one @Christos ...

http://www.samsung.com/ph/consumer/tv-av/tv/full-hd/UA40H5003ARXXP


----------



## Christos (12/5/16)

Stosta said:


> Its this one @Christos ...
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/ph/consumer/tv-av/tv/full-hd/UA40H5003ARXXP


Would you like me to get the model number of the wall mount for you? 
You can proceed to do research if you are interested?


----------



## Stosta (12/5/16)

Christos said:


> Would you like me to get the model number of the wall mount for you?
> You can proceed to do research if you are interested?


That would be awesome! Thanks.


----------



## Silver (12/5/16)

Hi @Stosta

I have researched this before, not sure if it will help you though

Most of the big name TV brands have whats called standard VESA (i think its called) mounting sizes
Which is like 300mm by 300mm or 400 by 400 mm etc, depending on how big the TV is

I have seen some brackets with fixed sizes and some with variable sizes, either a slider of sorts or different spacings to accommodate a few sizes. You generally need to just check that the bracket is suitable for TVs in your size range ie 32 inch to 40 inch. 40 inch to 50 inch etc.

Since 40 inch is a very common size, I am 99.9% certain you will find a bracket to fit it and it shouldnt be too difficult. What im saying is you will definitely get a bracket for it. Just perhaps ask your friend to measure the distance between the 4 mounting screw holes at the back of the TV to make sure. It will be like 300mm or 400mm. Then you know what to look for in the bracket.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (12/5/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @Stosta
> 
> I have researched this before, not sure if it will help you though
> 
> ...


Look at @Silver ! handing out presents in the form of golden nuggets of information on his own birthday!

But seriously, thanks for that! Will stop by his house tonight hopefully, and get myself a measurement.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ugi (12/5/16)

goto cash converters they got a universal bracket at R99. holds any tv even the kitchen sink......lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (12/5/16)

@Stosta . As stated there are much cheaper solutions but none as elegant as this 
I payed R2000 for this guy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (12/5/16)

Christos said:


> @Stosta . As stated there are much cheaper solutions but none as elegant as this
> I payed R2000 for this guy.
> View attachment 53929


Wow! Pretty sure i would be castrated if my wife found out I spent R2000 on a bracket (although... I doubt she knows how much they can cost)! Thanks @Christos , but I think I will go with a cheaper option.


----------



## Christos (12/5/16)

Stosta said:


> Wow! Pretty sure i would be castrated if my wife found out I spent R2000 on a bracket (although... I doubt she knows how much they can cost)! Thanks @Christos , but I think I will go with a cheaper option.



It is used, My new TV was too big to fit on it and I dont really watch TV so i have no intention of buying another TV. You are welcome to make me an offer as its sitting in my garage gathering dust - If it fits your tv

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (12/5/16)

Christos said:


> It is used, My new TV was too big to fit on it and I dont really watch TV so i have no intention of buying another TV. You are welcome to make me an offer as its sitting in my garage gathering dust - If it fits your tv


Cool! I will do some sleuthing and send you a PM!


----------

